# Tackle Box



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

This is my Catfish Tackle Box and setup.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hey where do u get your weights from, i stocked up a few years back with about 50 weights but now im running low, does fargo bait and tackle still sell them cheap?

i was out at gander and its like 1.50 for a weight i couldnt believe it.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks good! That will certainly help me!


----------

